# First labs after TT



## Amazinggrace (May 3, 2012)

I had my first visit with my endo today. I have graves, and had a TT about a month ago, no cancer.

I am feeling very tired in the afternoon. My skin is dry, and I am often cold. I have also gained 5lbs since the surgery.

My endo feels I should wait to increase my doseage for another 2 months, that my body is still adjusting to the synthroid as well as from the surgery.

Calcium 8.7 (8.4-1.5)

TSH .57 (.34-5.60)
Free T4 .89 (.61-1.12)
Free T3 2.51 (2.50-3.90)

Would you feel ok waiting 2 months to see if things improve? They did change my medication from a generic form of synthroid to the brand name synthroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Amazinggrace said:


> I had my first visit with my endo today. I have graves, and had a TT about a month ago, no cancer.
> 
> I am feeling very tired in the afternoon. My skin is dry, and I am often cold. I have also gained 5lbs since the surgery.
> 
> ...


How much do you currently weigh?

Manufacturer recommendations are 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight - there are conversion tables online.

A 125 lb person should be taking 96mcg's - I would round up to 100mcg and go from there.



> TSH .57 (.34-5.60) *don't worry about the TSH*
> Free T4 .89 (.61-1.12)*1.145 is mid range and goal is mid or 3/4 range*
> Free T3 2.51 (2.50-3.90)*3.2 is mid range and goal is mid to 3/4 range)/B]
> *


*

You are under-medicated. You have symptoms pf being under-medicated and your doctor is treating you by TSH. My endo tried the same thing - you need to dose by FT-4 and FT-3 as TSH lags 6 weeks anyway and is also a diagnostic test not a test for dose calibration.

Do you take your replacement at least 1 hour before eating with a full glass of water?

Take it away from iron or calcium?

Do you take calcium supplements? Clearly you are low on calcium - did they tell you to supplement?

I doubt highly the generic has anything to do with your numbers - I've been on generic since 2004. Key poine - retest 6 weeks after changing manufacturere because it does make a difference even though they all say they are the same dose they all use different fillers which affects absorption.*


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, you are very under medicated. What dose are you on now? I was severely under medicated after surgery, gained 27 lbs, and was pretty sick. I don't see any reason that I or you would have to go through that.

I don't put too much weight onto those weight/dosing calculators. If you go by those, I should be on 125. At 137, my TSH was 41. I'm just very active, so I think lifestyle (as well as muscle mass) plays a huge, huge factor.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Amazinggrace said:


> I had my first visit with my endo today. I have graves, and had a TT about a month ago, no cancer.
> 
> I am feeling very tired in the afternoon. My skin is dry, and I am often cold. I have also gained 5lbs since the surgery.
> 
> ...


I agree with your endo. I know you don't want to hear this but you switched recently and it actually is like starting over. It is better to err on the safe side.

Also, while your numbers reflect that you could use an increase, you might want to make sure your ferritin is good.

Remember though, I and others here are not the doctor.


----------



## Amazinggrace (May 3, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> How much do you currently weigh?
> 
> Manufacturer recommendations are 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight - there are conversion tables online.
> 
> ...


*I I will go back in 8 weeks. I will be retested then. My generic was the same dosage as the brand name, I just filled today.*


----------



## Amazinggrace (May 3, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> Yes, you are very under medicated. What dose are you on now? I was severely under medicated after surgery, gained 27 lbs, and was pretty sick. I don't see any reason that I or you would have to go through that.
> 
> I don't put too much weight onto those weight/dosing calculators. If you go by those, I should be on 125. At 137, my TSH was 41. I'm just very active, so I think lifestyle (as well as muscle mass) plays a huge, huge factor.


I am taking 88mcg. I weighed 125 the day of surgery, 5 weeks ago, and weigh 130 now.


----------



## Amazinggrace (May 3, 2012)

Andros said:


> I agree with your endo. I know you don't want to hear this but you switched recently and it actually is like starting over. It is better to err on the safe side.
> 
> Also, while your numbers reflect that you could use an increase, you might want to make sure your ferritin is good.
> 
> Remember though, I and others here are not the doctor.


I'm fine with hearing it is best to err on the side of caution.  I would just like to feel like a have a little more energy than a slug, in the afternoon. Hopefully it will improve soon.

I just was given the Rx for the switch to synthroid today. I will start taking that tommorow. Then will go back in 8 weeks to have blood work redone, and adjust as needed.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Amazinggrace said:


> I am taking 88mcg. I weighed 125 the day of surgery, 5 weeks ago, and weigh 130 now.


Yes, I was about 133ish at surgery. Topped out at 160 because of the under medication. Severely bloated, bad muscle cramps and joint pain, absolute exhaustion. Dealt with that for six weeks. It was awful.

Now that I'm back to normal, I'm down 14 pounds and feeling good. But, like I said, based on my experience, 100 would be the minimum starting point if i ruled the world.


----------

